# Cysts



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Mr Jingles has a small lump on his back. I dont think it is a tumor or an abscess so think it must be a cyst. I have never had a rat with a cyst before so not sure what to do. It looks like it might burst but not sure if its a good idea to try and burst it or just leave it alone?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's Rufus' cyst he had a couple of months back-










I kept trying to keep it clean etc, and eventually, it just came out -


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yup thats Mr Jingles one looks like now. I will just keep it clean and wait for it to come out itself rather than bursting it. Thanks x


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Heh I don't think there's any bursting to be done, it just works its way out, as if it's a ball of waxy substance that's built up in a pore over a long period of time, it comes out whole, leaving a little hole where it was. Rufus' hasn't made a reappearance, so Mr Jingles should be fine with a few soaks, it should be out


----------

